# Homemade chainsaw mill made gazebo



## regor1462 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone just new to site and wanted to share my work with you guys hope you like it. Homemade mill with ms 660 magnum.


----------



## FELLNORTH (Feb 17, 2010)

beautiful work 
show us more of the mill :yourock:
welcome to as


----------



## huskyhank (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## regor1462 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't seem to have that many pics of the mill I will get some more. As far as the mill goes it's retired in the back 40. When I did the gazebo I got high on sawing so after completion I purchased the LT15 WM and have been using it. Sure loved the challenge of the chainsaw mill but really love my WM.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 17, 2010)

Very well done.

What kind of tree was used ?

Looks like you have some tall, straight trees growing on your property.


----------



## olyman (Feb 17, 2010)

gazebo my foot!!! you built that like a tank!!! nice--


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice quality work there. That should hold up over a few winters.:yourock:




Mr. HE


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, you had me going on the gazebo until that last pic when it's all enclosed...looks a bit cold...

Isn't a gazebo supposed to be open?

This looks great, just not what I think of as a gazebo. Nice addition either way, it does look stout!


----------



## BobL (Feb 17, 2010)

fellnorth said:


> beautiful work
> Show us more of the mill :yourock:
> Welcome to as



+1


----------



## BigE (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice work, Roger.

Is that a flag pole you have in the bucket that you're using like a boom?

-Steve


----------



## Andrew96 (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a gazebo because it has no heat.....I like the flip flops on the ladder...I couldn't do that.

Whereabouts in Ontario are you?


----------



## regor1462 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes it's actually a pole from a shell gas station for there sign. The trees I used are jackpine I think that the type of tree gave me a half decent result though. I live in a little town called Porquis Junction about 8 hours north of Toronto, Canada. Here are a few more pics of the mill running tweeking out the bugs. I was using my 61 husky here but I eventually bolted on the ms 660 magnum, the stihl ran real good on the mill.


----------



## regor1462 (Feb 18, 2010)

A few more pics of the mill here that I have found.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, I didn't catch it the first time around but now I can see that your mill is sort of Logosol M7 type, except yours has wheels ! ! !











In my part of the country, the phrase "jack pine" is often used to describe any stand of small, slim pines or firs, however, true jack pine (pinus banksiana) does not actually grow here. I am told it is similar to lodgepole pine ?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 18, 2010)

welcome to AS. really nice work!!! here in the south (us) that is called a sun porch. u done good with thei cs mill. working on onr myself ready to get it going. i tend to over engineer but i like to do things right. anyway nice work. i think u will fit in good around here.
jnl


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 18, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> welcome to AS. really nice work!!! here in the south (us) that is called a sun porch. u done good with thei cs mill. working on onr myself ready to get it going. i tend to over engineer but i like to do things right. anyway nice work. i think u will fit in good around here.
> jnl



Yep. Sun room or sun porch is what I would call that.

This is what I think of for gazebo:







Very nice work, btw. I showed the wife and she really liked it too.


----------



## BobL (Feb 18, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Yep. Sun room or sun porch is what I would call that. This is what I think of for gazebo:


Me too, although we'd just call it a home extension and live in it all year round.



> Very nice work, btw. I showed the wife and she really liked it too.


 I don't show things like that to mine otherwise she just adds it to my TODO list.


----------



## Andrew96 (Feb 19, 2010)

BobL said:


> I don't show things like that to mine otherwise she just adds it to my TODO list.



Oh for sure...If I ever showed my wife all the cool stuff you guys build..I'd have to retire just to catch up. Nope...learn to minimize...and fast. Always keep the news open behind the forum. 

Yes...a gazebo is a roundy thing in the backyard that your guests gawk at. I know a lot of people that just call any sort of mud room..front porch...that is an addition...a gazebo thing. Worked for me. Gazebo thingy...no heat in 'er.


----------



## dianne (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes. It looks really awesome though I notice that other looks like a house and not really a Gazebo. I wonder what's wrong. Anyway, the last one was the perfect Gazebo for me. It should be place in a garden filled with flowers to make my night be more romantic. :msp_wub:


----------



## dianne (Mar 30, 2011)

Gazebos can be ornamented with vines, hanging plants, and potted flowers to make them more welcoming and romantic. Since they are usually situated in an area with a lovely view of the mountains or the garden, they are perfect places for holding candlelit dinners. Just like me and my husband's date yesterday evening.. :msp_wub:


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 30, 2011)

The more I think about it I'm really liking the tongue and grove. How do you make the grove? Is it 3 pieces nailed together, or is it cut into a beam? If it's cut into a beam how do you do it? Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Procut (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work indeed!!!


----------

